# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > فارغ التحصیلان و پشت کنکوریها >  سطح بچه های پارسال و امسال

## fateme12

سلام من پارسال قلمچی میدادم و یادمه اگه همه درس هارو حدود 60میزدی یه تراز خوب میگرفتی اما امسال کارنامه هایی با درصد های نجومی دیدم که تراز های پایینی داشتن مگه میشه آخه؟یعنی اینقدر سطح بچه ها بالا اومده؟ از یه طرف دیگه من با هر دوازدهمی حرف میزنم میگن آموزش  مجازی خیلی بده پس چطور اینهمه امسال قویتر شدن؟؟

----------


## miss_shadow

و خداوند تقلب و کلید زن را آفرید...

----------


## _Joseph_

*یه سر به گروه ها و کانالهای حل سوال و آزمون ده بزنی متوجه میشی 
قشنگ نشستن نرخ تایین کردن پاسخ دهی به دین و زندگی فلان تومان / زبان  y تومان / و.....
یه نفر میاد میگه میخوام امروز یکی به جام امتحان بده اینقدر میدم معامله میکنن 
یا یه پنج شش نفر گروه زدن یکی دینی و زبان میخونه یکی ادبیات و شیمی اونیکی باقی درسها رو و به صورت گردشی میشینن دور هم آزمون میزنن 
کلیدهای سوالات و دفترچه ها هم که از دو سه روز قبل تو کانالهاست 
ولی اینها فکر نمیکنم زیاد باشن و شاید نصف نصف شرکت کننده ها باشن 
در نتیجه به درصد هایتان  توجه کنید و تقاط ضعفتان این تراز ها هیچوقت نتیجه کنکور شما نبوده اند و نیستند و نخواهند بود*

----------


## Mahdis79

> *یه سر به گروه ها و کانالهای حل سوال و آزمون ده بزنی متوجه میشی 
> قشنگ نشستن نرخ تایین کردن پاسخ دهی به دین و زندگی فلان تومان / زبان  y تومان / و.....
> یه نفر میاد میگه میخوام امروز یکی به جام امتحان بده اینقدر میدم معامله میکنن 
> یا یه پنج شش نفر گروه زدن یکی دینی و زبان میخونه یکی ادبیات و شیمی اونیکی باقی درسها رو و به صورت گردشی میشینن دور هم آزمون میزنن 
> کلیدهای سوالات و دفترچه ها هم که از دو سه روز قبل تو کانالهاست 
> ولی اینها فکر نمیکنم زیاد باشن و شاید نصف نصف شرکت کننده ها باشن 
> در نتیجه به درصد هایتان  توجه کنید و تقاط ضعفتان این تراز ها هیچوقت نتیجه کنکور شما نبوده اند و نیستند و نخواهند بود*


من یه کانال تو تلگرام دیدم که بدون هیچ هزینه ای سوالات و جواب ها رو یه روز قبل از ازمون پخش میکرد
نیازی به هزینه کردن‌هم نیس

----------


## Mahdis79

ولی ناگفته نماند که پارسال هم دوازدهمی ها خیلی گله و شکایت میکردن ولی درصدهای خیلی خوبی اوردن که واقعا برای من عجیب بود که چجور کنکوری که اینقدر سخت بود و هیچ پیش زمینه ای از سطح سوالاتی نداشتن تونستن چنین درصدهایی رو بیارن

----------


## Mina_medicine

> *یه سر به گروه ها و کانالهای حل سوال و آزمون ده بزنی متوجه میشی 
> قشنگ نشستن نرخ تایین کردن پاسخ دهی به دین و زندگی فلان تومان / زبان  y تومان / و.....
> یه نفر میاد میگه میخوام امروز یکی به جام امتحان بده اینقدر میدم معامله میکنن 
> یا یه پنج شش نفر گروه زدن یکی دینی و زبان میخونه یکی ادبیات و شیمی اونیکی باقی درسها رو و به صورت گردشی میشینن دور هم آزمون میزنن 
> کلیدهای سوالات و دفترچه ها هم که از دو سه روز قبل تو کانالهاست 
> ولی اینها فکر نمیکنم زیاد باشن و شاید نصف نصف شرکت کننده ها باشن 
> در نتیجه به درصد هایتان  توجه کنید و تقاط ضعفتان این تراز ها هیچوقت نتیجه کنکور شما نبوده اند و نیستند و نخواهند بود*


خدا بخیر بگذرونه کنکور امسالو ...
من هر دانش اموزی دور و برم میبینم میگه هیچی از درسای امسال نفهمیدم
چه برسه کنکوریا ...

----------


## Mina_medicine

> ولی ناگفته نماند که پارسال هم دوازدهمی ها خیلی گله و شکایت میکردن ولی درصدهای خیلی خوبی اوردن که واقعا برای من عجیب بود که چجور کنکوری که اینقدر سخت بود و هیچ پیش زمینه ای از سطح سوالاتی نداشتن تونستن چنین درصدهایی رو بیارن


*همیشه یه سریا هستن که درسشونو میخونن و سرشون به کار خودشونه
اینا کمتریم صدمه رو میبینن همیشه*

----------


## Alix_Sb

*شاید دلیلش چنل های تلگرامی باشن که از روز قبل ازمون شروع به کلید دادن میکنن ؛ هالا بعضیا رایگان بعضیا هم با هزینه ( قلم چی که  واویلا ..)
یه موردی هم هست اینکه اکثرشون هم دارن قول نهایی و کنکور رو میدن و اینکارشون برای اعتماد و ... است

*

----------


## Mahdis79

> *همیشه یه سریا هستن که درسشونو میخونن و سرشون به کار خودشونه
> اینا کمتریم صدمه رو میبینن همیشه*


اون یه سریا که هرسال وجود دارن و من کاری به اونا ندارم و واقعا بحث اونا جداست
 ولی پارسال درصدها واقعا خیلی خوب بود درصد اکثر بچه ها رو میگم
همه میگفتن تخمین رتبه ۹۹مثل ۹۴ میشه ولی مثل ۹۷ شد
من هنوزم بهش فکر میکنم نمیتونم درک کنم اینقد گفتن شیمی سخته ولی تو همین انجمن خیلیاا رو دیدم که شیمی رو ۶۰ درصد زدن و وقتی به سوالات شیمی فکر میکنم میگم‌چجور تو اون جو جلسه و استرس و سختی سوالات 
تونستن درس آخر یعنی شیمی رو که واقعااا از همه درسا هم سخت تر بود اینقد خوب جواب بدن

بعضی وقتا فکر میکنم کل مسیرم اشتباه بوده و هست
حس میکنم بقیه کلا یه جور دیگه درس میخونن یه جور دیگه آزمون‌میدن یه جور دیگه سوالات رو حل میکنن..

----------


## Mina_medicine

> اون یه سریا که هرسال وجود دارن و من کاری به اونا ندارم و واقعا بحث اونا جداست
>  ولی پارسال درصدها واقعا خیلی خوب بود درصد اکثر بچه ها رو میگم
> همه میگفتن تخمین رتبه ۹۹مثل ۹۴ میشه ولی مثل ۹۷ شد
> من هنوزم بهش فکر میکنم نمیتونم درک کنم اینقد گفتن شیمی سخته ولی تو همین انجمن خیلیاا رو دیدم که شیمی رو ۶۰ درصد زدن و وقتی به سوالات شیمی فکر میکنم میگم‌چجور تو اون جو جلسه و استرس و سختی سوالات 
> تونستن درس آخر یعنی شیمی رو که واقعااا از همه درسا هم سخت تر بود اینقد خوب جواب بدن
> 
> بعضی وقتا فکر میکنم کل مسیرم اشتباه بوده و هست
> حس میکنم بقیه کلا یه جور دیگه درس میخونن یه جور دیگه آزمون‌میدن یه جور دیگه سوالات رو حل میکنن..


*ببین خب اینایی که گفتن سطح 99 مث 94 بود اشتباه کردن
الان برو صفحه کانون با میانگین 40 دزصد و 30 درصد قبول شدن!
این نشون میده وحشتناک سخت بوده 
غیرقابل تصور
ولی کنکور 99 به اون فضاحت نبود
پیچیدگی داشت اما دیگه سوالاش المپیادی نبود مث شیمی94
و مورد دیگه: کی گفته شیمی رو درس اخر میزنن؟ اتفاقا من خیلیا رو دیدم اول زیست بعد ریاضی یا فیزیک و بعد شیمی میزنن
ینی درس سوم
و جالبیش اینه یکی از دوستام پارسال شیمی رو بعنوان درس اول زد!
راه رو اشتباه نرفتی فقط اعتماد بنفست کمه و مراقب باش رو عملکردت تاثیر نذاره ...*

----------


## momahmudi

> *ببین خب اینایی که گفتن سطح 99 مث 94 بود اشتباه کردن
> الان برو صفحه کانون با میانگین 40 دزصد و 30 درصد قبول شدن!
> این نشون میده وحشتناک سخت بوده 
> غیرقابل تصور
> ولی کنکور 99 به اون فضاحت نبود
> پیچیدگی داشت اما دیگه سوالاش المپیادی نبود مث شیمی94
> و مورد دیگه: کی گفته شیمی رو درس اخر میزنن؟ اتفاقا من خیلیا رو دیدم اول زیست بعد ریاضی یا فیزیک و بعد شیمی میزنن
> ینی درس سوم
> و جالبیش اینه یکی از دوستام پارسال شیمی رو بعنوان درس اول زد!
> راه رو اشتباه نرفتی فقط اعتماد بنفست کمه و مراقب باش رو عملکردت تاثیر نذاره ...*


من پارسال شیمی رو درس اول زدم لامصب لِه شدم(همیشه تو ازمونا بالا ۹۰ بود یهو تو ۱۸ دقیقه فقط ۸ سوال حل کرده بودم اصلا نابود شدم یه لحظه ، دور اول فقط ۱۰ تا حل کردم بعد رفتم سراغ زیست و کلا خراب کردم متاسفانه شیمی که زیر ۹۰ نبود یهو شد ۴۶) البته هنوز هم برنامم اینه ( دینی/زبان/عربی/ادبیات/زیست/شیمی/فزیک/زمین/ریاضی ) هنوزم ریاضی و فزیک شاید عوض شه :Yahoo (113):

----------


## Mohamad_R

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط miss_shadow


و خداوند تقلب و کلید زن را آفرید...


چرا کلید زن؟ چرا کلید مرد نه؟ 

خوبه کارهای گنگتون رو هم به اسم زن میزارید!  حقوق گنگی زنان!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   *

----------


## Mohamad_R

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Mina_medicine


ببین خب اینایی که گفتن سطح 99 مث 94 بود اشتباه کردن
الان برو صفحه کانون با میانگین 40 دزصد و 30 درصد قبول شدن!
این نشون میده وحشتناک سخت بوده 
غیرقابل تصور
ولی کنکور 99 به اون فضاحت نبود
پیچیدگی داشت اما دیگه سوالاش المپیادی نبود مث شیمی94
و مورد دیگه: کی گفته شیمی رو درس اخر میزنن؟ اتفاقا من خیلیا رو دیدم اول زیست بعد ریاضی یا فیزیک و بعد شیمی میزنن
ینی درس سوم
و جالبیش اینه یکی از دوستام پارسال شیمی رو بعنوان درس اول زد!
راه رو اشتباه نرفتی فقط اعتماد بنفست کمه و مراقب باش رو عملکردت تاثیر نذاره ...



کنکور فقط 95 و96 و97  هلووووووووو به تمام معنا 

هللووووووووووو اصن هلوووووووووووووو 
بپر تو گلووووووو*

----------


## momahmudi

هنوز این کانالها هست  :Yahoo (39):  یادمه کنکور ۹۸ بچند و آزمون گزینه ۲ میرفتم آزمون ۳ اسفند اگه اشتباه نکنم شبش تو تلگرام می‌چرخیدم یه کانالا تبلیغ زده بود اگه تا الان نخوندی بیا اینجا منم کنجکاو شدم و یه نگاه کردم دیدم که...
نوشته ما برای موفقیت شما ووو چند تا عکس از آزمون ها گذاشته بود بعد هم یه پولی میخواست و چند پایه رایگان می‌ذاشت عجیب بود اونشب فایل گزینه ۲ رو پیدا کردم و خواستم دانلود کنم ولی نت تموم شد  :Yahoo (20):  حالا تو گوشی خودمم نبود که حذف کنم کسی نبینه (رفتیم پیش عموم که فایله رو حذف کنم که اونجا هم نت نبود خلاصه کلی گشتم تا از شرش خلاص شدم :Yahoo (20):  
این تنها تجربه من بود که خواستم اسیرشون بشم 
یادمه اون سال گزینه ۲ خیلی ازموناس آسون بود البته :Yahoo (105):

----------


## Mina_medicine

> *
> 
> 
> کنکور فقط 95 و96 و97  هلووووووووو به تمام معنا 
> 
> هللووووووووووو اصن هلوووووووووووووو 
> بپر تو گلووووووو*


*همچینم کنکور های ساده ای نبودن 
شما شاید زیاد خوندی بلدی*

----------


## Mina_medicine

> من پارسال شیمی رو درس اول زدم لامصب لِه شدم(همیشه تو ازمونا بالا ۹۰ بود یهو تو ۱۸ دقیقه فقط ۸ سوال حل کرده بودم اصلا نابود شدم یه لحظه ، دور اول فقط ۱۰ تا حل کردم بعد رفتم سراغ زیست و کلا خراب کردم متاسفانه شیمی که زیر ۹۰ نبود یهو شد ۴۶������) البته هنوز هم برنامم اینه ( دینی/زبان/عربی/ادبیات/زیست/شیمی/فزیک/زمین/ریاضی ) هنوزم ریاضی و فزیک شاید عوض شه


*بنظرم با ازمون زدن زیاد و جا به جا کردن درسا به نتیجه بهتری میرسین ..
میتونین تو ازمونای سه روز یه بار بیشتر تمرین کنید 
البته این فقط یه پیشنهاده.
خودم : دینی ادبیات عربی زبان
ریاضی زیست شیمی فیزیک*

----------


## Mohamad_R

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Mina_medicine


همچینم کنکور های ساده ای نبودن 
شما شاید زیاد خوندی بلدی 


چرا 97 سخت بود؟*

----------


## sepehr_a

> اون یه سریا که هرسال وجود دارن و من کاری به اونا ندارم و واقعا بحث اونا جداست
>  ولی پارسال درصدها واقعا خیلی خوب بود درصد اکثر بچه ها رو میگم
> همه میگفتن تخمین رتبه ۹۹مثل ۹۴ میشه ولی مثل ۹۷ شد
> من هنوزم بهش فکر میکنم نمیتونم درک کنم اینقد گفتن شیمی سخته ولی تو همین انجمن خیلیاا رو دیدم که شیمی رو ۶۰ درصد زدن و وقتی به سوالات شیمی فکر میکنم میگم‌چجور تو اون جو جلسه و استرس و سختی سوالات 
> تونستن درس آخر یعنی شیمی رو که واقعااا از همه درسا هم سخت تر بود اینقد خوب جواب بدن
> 
> بعضی وقتا فکر میکنم کل مسیرم اشتباه بوده و هست
> حس میکنم بقیه کلا یه جور دیگه درس میخونن یه جور دیگه آزمون‌میدن یه جور دیگه سوالات رو حل میکنن..


کلا پنج نفر بالای 90 زدن که اگه کسی اول شیمی رو میزد خیلی دور از انتظار نبود

----------


## miss_shadow

همش واس ماس داداچ :Yahoo (16): دنیا با زنا آغاز شد و با زنا پایان میپذیره(الکی مثلا جمله فلسفی بلدم پ ن:دختر خاله کوچیکه بقراط)

----------


## Mahsa.TS

بحث تقلب به کنار . . . . . .
یا سطح سوالات آزمونها بالا نیست(سوالات راحتن) یا اینکه با توجه به کنکور 99 همه سوالات سخت کار میکنن (کنکور 99، معنای سختی رو عوض کرد!!!!!!!)

----------


## _Joseph_

> خدا بخیر بگذرونه کنکور امسالو ...
> من هر دانش اموزی دور و برم میبینم میگه هیچی از درسای امسال نفهمیدم
> چه برسه کنکوریا ...


*دوزادهمی ها و مدرسه ای ها خوب نمیخونن ولی فارغ التحصیلهایی رو میشناسم که عالی دارن میخونن*

----------


## Mina_medicine

> *دوزادهمی ها و مدرسه ای ها خوب نمیخونن ولی فارغ التحصیلهایی رو میشناسم که عالی دارن میخونن*


استرس وارد نکن برادر  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## _Joseph_

> استرس وارد نکن برادر


 :Yahoo (101):  :Yahoo (27):

----------


## Grand_Master

> *
> 
> چرا کلید زن؟ چرا کلید مرد نه؟ 
> 
> خوبه کارهای گنگتون رو هم به اسم زن میزارید!  حقوق گنگی زنان!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   *


منم سه بار از اول خوندمش تا فهمیدم چی به چیه  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):

----------


## darling

> من پارسال شیمی رو درس اول زدم لامصب لِه شدم(همیشه تو ازمونا بالا ۹۰ بود یهو تو ۱۸ دقیقه فقط ۸ سوال حل کرده بودم اصلا نابود شدم یه لحظه ، دور اول فقط ۱۰ تا حل کردم بعد رفتم سراغ زیست و کلا خراب کردم متاسفانه شیمی که زیر ۹۰ نبود یهو شد ۴۶������) البته هنوز هم برنامم اینه ( دینی/زبان/عربی/ادبیات/زیست/شیمی/فزیک/زمین/ریاضی ) هنوزم ریاضی و فزیک شاید عوض شه



شیمی 46 برای کنکور پارسال درصد عالیه بود من خیلی از کارنامه های پزشکیو دیدم که شیمی 40-45 قبولی داده مشکل بقیه درسات بوده

----------


## _Joseph_

> *
> 
> 
> کنکور فقط 95 و96 و97  هلووووووووو به تمام معنا 
> 
> هللووووووووووو اصن هلوووووووووووووو 
> بپر تو گلووووووو*


*مقایسه درجه سختی کنکورای نظام قدیم با درجه سختی نظام جدید یک اشتباه بزرگ استراتژیک و بی ثمر است و نتیجه ایی نخواهد داشت (اکثر  مباحث سخت و جوندار که اشک ادم رو درمیاوردن حذف شدن)
واقعیت اینه که سخت ترین  و بی رحم ترین کنکور دهه 90 کنکور 94 بود چرا که هم سوالات سخت و دشوار و هم تاثیر معدل قطعی  و پر حاشیه ترین کنکورها ی دهه 90 کنکور 99 به خاطر کرونا و کنکور 95 به خاطر اعتراضات به تاثیر معدل و رفتن پرونده به دیوان عدالت کشور 
99 کنکور بود کنکورررررر اصلا کنکور این بود 
 انتظارهمه این بود 99 مثل 98 باشه که سنجش انگشت وسط نشون داد به همه*  :Yahoo (20):  *به خاطر همین تو زبانها افتاده که خیلی سخت بود و...... بیشتر جو روانی + اشتباه استاتژیک و باور به شایعات که کنکور هم سطح 98 خواهد بود و ...... این حاشیه سختی کنکور 99 رو بوجود آورد و انتشاراتی ها و مولفین و مدرسین هم منتظر چنین چیزی بودن که هوار راه بندازن روی هر کتاب گاج نگا کنی نوشته مطابق درجه سختی 99* :Yahoo (113):  :Yahoo (31): 

*کنکور همیشه اینطوری بوده و هست و خواهد بود کنکور تعجب بر انگیز نباید کنکور 99 باشد باید کنکور 98 باشد که با میانگین درصد 70 نتونستن برن پزشکی دانشگاه خوب

در ضمن کنکور 99 بر خلاف ادعاهای مولفین و مدرسین که میگن سوالت نظام قدیم و معلومات نظام قدیم به درد نمیخورن نشون داد اتفاقا به درد میخورن و باید سوالاش رو دید*

----------


## momahmudi

> شیمی 46 برای کنکور پارسال درصد عالیه بود من خیلی از کارنامه های پزشکیو دیدم که شیمی 40-45 قبولی داده مشکل بقیه درسات بوده


عمومی بجز ادبیات بقیه میانگین ۷۰ بودش (ادبیات ۳۴)
ریاضی و فزیک ۳۸ زیست هم ۴۲( خدا اصلا نمی‌دونم چطوری ۸ تا اشتباه پر کردم :Yahoo (17):  وگرنه بجای ۱۵ درصد الکی منفی...

----------


## Mahsa.TS

> عمومی بجز ادبیات بقیه میانگین ۷۰ بودش (ادبیات ۳۴)
> ریاضی و فزیک ۳۸ زیست هم ۴۲( خدا اصلا نمی‌دونم چطوری ۸ تا اشتباه پر کردم وگرنه بجای ۱۵ درصد الکی منفی...


اگر ریاضی یا فیزیک، یکیشو بالای 60 بود، زیست هم بالای 60 . . . قطعا قبول میشدی

----------


## Mohamad_R

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط miss_shadow


همش واس ماس داداچدنیا با زنا آغاز شد و با زنا پایان میپذیره(الکی مثلا جمله فلسفی بلدم پ ن:دختر خاله کوچیکه بقراط)


نعنعنعنعن. (علامت دهن کج کردن ممد ار در مواقعی که حرفی برا دفاع نداره )*

----------


## Mohamad_R

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط josef76


مقایسه درجه سختی کنکورای نظام قدیم با درجه سختی نظام جدید یک اشتباه بزرگ استراتژیک و بی ثمر است و نتیجه ایی نخواهد داشت (اکثر  مباحث سخت و جوندار که اشک ادم رو درمیاوردن حذف شدن)
واقعیت اینه که سخت ترین  و بی رحم ترین کنکور دهه 90 کنکور 94 بود چرا که هم سوالات سخت و دشوار و هم تاثیر معدل قطعی  و پر حاشیه ترین کنکورها ی دهه 90 کنکور 99 به خاطر کرونا و کنکور 95 به خاطر اعتراضات به تاثیر معدل و رفتن پرونده به دیوان عدالت کشور 
99 کنکور بود کنکورررررر اصلا کنکور این بود 
 انتظارهمه این بود 99 مثل 98 باشه که سنجش انگشت وسط نشون داد به همه  به خاطر همین تو زبانها افتاده که خیلی سخت بود و...... بیشتر جو روانی + اشتباه استاتژیک و باور به شایعات که کنکور هم سطح 98 خواهد بود و ...... این حاشیه سختی کنکور 99 رو بوجود آورد و انتشاراتی ها و مولفین و مدرسین هم منتظر چنین چیزی بودن که هوار راه بندازن روی هر کتاب گاج نگا کنی نوشته مطابق درجه سختی 99

کنکور همیشه اینطوری بوده و هست و خواهد بود کنکور تعجب بر انگیز نباید کنکور 99 باشد باید کنکور 98 باشد که با میانگین درصد 70 نتونستن برن پزشکی دانشگاه خوب

در ضمن کنکور 99 بر خلاف ادعاهای مولفین و مدرسین که میگن سوالت نظام قدیم و معلومات نظام قدیم به درد نمیخورن نشون داد اتفاقا به درد میخورن و باید سوالاش رو دید 



سوالات رو مقایسه نمیکنیم ک 
ترازی که بهت میده !!
تخمین رتبه یبار درصدم رو زدم 97  اورد رتبه 600  تا 800
یبار زدم 98 اورد 2 هزار 

اولا حاجی توپوق استراتژی گرفتی ؟ 

ثانیا در خودی خود کنکور هر ساله سخت میشه و دلایل واضحه رشد میانگین اطلاعات همراه افزایش دسترسی به بهترین امکانات + افزایش رقابت*

----------


## _Joseph_

> *
> 
> 
> سوالات رو مقایسه نمیکنیم ک 
> ترازی که بهت میده !!
> تخمین رتبه یبار درصدم رو زدم 97  اورد رتبه 600  تا 800
> یبار زدم 98 اورد 2 هزار 
> 
> اولا حاجی توپوق استراتژی گرفتی ؟ 
> ...


*محمد تراز و اینجور تخمین رتبه ها هم درست از آب درنمیاد شاید از هر 100 نفر برای 10 نفر درست باشه ولی برای همه قطعا خیر هر سال تعداد شرکت کننده ها و انحراف معیار درصد ها و واریانس مجموع دروس فرق میکنه آمار که خوندین انشاالله 
تخمین رتبه فقط میتونه یه رتبه حدودی بده طبق شاخصهای پراکندگی همون سال و همون موسسه این سایتها (گزینه 2 و قلم ) تمام اطلاعاتی که دریافت میکنن از دانش آموزانشون هست و کل داده های اماری سنجش رو مورد بررسی قرار نمیدن 
در کل زیاد به تراز و تخمین رتبه اهمیت ندید 
کنکور= هر کاری میخوای بکنی بکن و خودت رو جر بده ولی درصد بالا بزن همین و بس باقیش رو بسپار به سنجش
در مورد آزمونها و تراز و رتبه هم بهتره کلا صحبتی نکنیم چون کشک هستن*  :Yahoo (4): 
*از کلمه استراتزِ خوشم میاد*  :Yahoo (4): * مثل میتوکندری با کلاسه توپوق نه خطا در تایپ*

----------

